# MoneySense All-Stars



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

In the November 2011 issue of MoneySense magazine, they list their new equity all-stars. These six stocks earned an A when they graded them for yield, reliability and value:

Great-West Lifeco (GWO)
Husky Energy (HSE)
Power Corp (POW)
Power Financial (PWF)
Sun Life Financial (SLF)
TD Bank (TD)

Any thoughts?


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

They are all dogs of the TSX except for TD. Take a look at the charts, they still haven't recovered to 2008 levels, and for good reason.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

SLF and GWO haven't performed well, but I wouldn't call them "dogs". With interest rates as low as they are, and expected to remain, insurers share prices will probably stay low - but - their companies and businesses are, I suspect, well run. When rates go up, I think insurers prospects will inmprove with it.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Doesn't look like a very good list to me. Not properly diversified at all. I have only one copy of Money Sense, but around the same time they listed that the very best stock in Canada is BCE, what gives?


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Different contributors to the magazine have different opinions. These picks are made annually by Norm Rothery. His previous picks have gains 39% over the past four years! In this article, he rated Canada's top 100 dividend stocks "to find the best bets to retire on". The six stocks listed gained an 'A' rating and are thus his 'Retirement All-Stars' for this time around.

All of the top 100 dividend stocks are rated in the November 2011 issue of MoneySense.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

You really shouldn't be picking stocks based on a magazine article. Don't forget that the track record of stock picks published in magazines is terrible. If you want to pick stocks, you should be prepared to do your own DD.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I don't buy individual stocks but Mr. Rothery's track record has been good so far. His previous picks have gained 39 per cent in four years. Past performance is no guarantee of future results.

Why do we even have this forum except for people to share their investment ideas!!

I can do all of the research that I have the time and money to do but it will still not top the resources of the big money guys and even they don't get it right all of the time.

And so, I just don't understand what due diligence with my comparatively much smaller resources will prove in the end.

In the end, I rely on input from some 'experts', either those participating in this forum or others, in order to pick individual stocks, or I just invest in the indexes.

I have chosen the latter route because I have neither the resources or the knowledge to intelligently pick individual stocks.

Now, I had better get back out of this 'Individual Stocks/Equities' forum and back to the 'Investing' Forum where I belong!!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Everyone knows that journalists are expert stock pickers. Bet the farm, everyone!

In all seriousness, this list is worse than useless. And 5 financial companies!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

There is definitely some value in there, if using current p/e, such as SLF. Nothing wrong with collecting dividends @ 6% if they can afford it and you buy during market dips. They also beat estimates last q. TD was @ 68 not to long ago. We own everything else, so I didn't buy. 

HSe has been a dawg, we are actually profitable again on it today, but only because we added position at 21.XX and collected previous dividend for a year @ 5%.

**EDIT, there is risk in SLF now they are posting a 600 million loss. ^^^^
Things have changed..


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Belguy said:


> I don't buy individual stocks but Mr. Rothery's track record has been good so far. His previous picks have gained 39 per cent in four years. Past performance is no guarantee of future results.
> 
> Why do we even have this forum except for people to share their investment ideas!!
> 
> ...


But you are doing your DD ... some would read the article and buy without checking a track record at all.

There's also common sense DD. A friend's expert was down on Walmart. He didn't agree because every Walmart he went to in Canada and the US was packed. If he'd followed his expert, he wouldn't have bothered and missed what turned out to be a good investment for him.

Then too, I've had my DD recommend one stock over another. Shortly after the expert provided the details that confirmed why the one is better. I didn't know the specifics but it certainly made me more confident in my purchase, as well as provide insight in to what to watch for.

As well - there are lots of areas where the big money guys know the company is good but since they don't believe they can sell the company to enough of their clients, they won't cover that company. The "coverage" being produced is not as broad as one would think.


Bottom line is that smaller resources does not make DD useless.


Cheers


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't like Power because I don't like IGM. 
TD is a good bank but in my opinion, too expensive unless it is < $70. 
The others are good. Just read a few of their previous annual reports (2-3 of them) before you buy.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Take a look at these 'all stars' today. Like SLF -7% after a profit warning


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

webber22 said:


> Take a look at these 'all stars' today. Like SLF -7% after a profit warning


Looks like an even better buy now, but ya , if you have to sell it today it's bad.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

I wouldn't trust (any) magazine articles for stock selections but a couple of these companies have pretty good dividend histories. 

Depends what you're looking for from your stocks. Income? Capital appreciation? Both? Many established companies are great for dividends but don't expect them to grow year over year by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a subscription to MoneySense Mag but I can't figure out a way to get access online as I don't own an Apple product nor do I run Windows 8. Seems to be the only option in order to gain online access? Has anyone figured out a way around this??

Generally I run / have access to either Ubuntu (linux) or Windows Vista on my computers and I use Blackberry as a phone / tablet. I was hoping to do some reading over the holidays...

Any thoughts??


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Well, I found this link and was able to download the Canadian Top 200 / All Star List for 2014. Thought I'd post it as it wasn't that easy to find:

http://www.rogersmagazines.com/cgi-bin/productpackage/validate.pl

I still would like a way to find out how to read past issues.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

try the library ..
they often have digital access to magazines


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Checked online at two local libraries - no luck. Perhaps they may have onsite access to some digital content, I'll have to check.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Rogers moved MoneySense (and other magazines they own) to Next Issue subscription service. Rogers partnered with Next Issue Media (the U.S. company) to launch the service in Canada.

http://www.nextissue.ca/

I used to be able to access the digital edition of MoneySense through Zinio service at my local library. Not any more. My guess is, Rogers stopped licensing their magazines to Zinio. NextIssue and Zinio are competing serices.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks GoldStone, the 30 day free trial is perfect..., at least I'll have access until I figure out how to configure linux to run windows 8 apps.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

oh boy, looks like I'm still SOL :tongue-new:

Even with the subscription / free trial you require either one of the following: 1) Windows 8 operating system, 2) Android device compatible with google play, or 3) Apple iphone or ipad.

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Since there was a lot of disparaging at the time of this post, I thought I'd check the returns since Nov 2011 of this list of six. If you recall, Sep-Nov 2011 was a market correction time so sentiment was negative.

Great-West Lifeco (GWO) - 76%
Husky Energy (HSE) - 41%
Power Corp (POW) - 55%
Power Financial (PWF) - 59%
Sun Life Financial (SLF) - 115%
TD Bank (TD) - 44.5%

Not bad for 25 months. The TSX Composite returned 18% over this same period. Investing when markets are down is very tough as the comments show but can be very rewarding.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update Doc. I follow some of Mr. Rothery's articles online and his posts on FWF. He seems to have a pretty good track record.

I will often pick up Moneysense at the library or grab a copy for some inflight reading. It is entertaining and on occasion can provide some ideas.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I like Norm Rothery's picks as well. Definitely going to pay close attention to his All-Star list for 2014.


----------

